# Red starting to move into the surf.



## Surfboss (Mar 26, 2013)

This is my first post so I will keep it short. I got off work a little early yesterday so my father and I headed down to the beach for a little surf action. Bait was hard to catch but we managed a couple cut mullet with the trust old cast net. Got our surf rods thrown out and used our truck to stand behind to block us from the cold wind. We fished from about 5-7pm and managed two Reds(29'',35'') and two Black Drum(20'',25'') all CPR. The waves were about 1-3' and the wind was out of the SE at 20mph.

Attached is a picture of the 35" Red.


----------



## jeepdog (Feb 24, 2013)

Great report. can't wait to get out there.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Beauty


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice report!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice report!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch! Black drum on mullet? Done it before but not lately.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice red!! congrats!!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice Red!!


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Reds & Mullet in the surf.*

Thanks for the report, sounds like you and your Dad had a good trip. Glad to hear the mullet are moving in the surf. Which beach did you fish?:goldfish:


----------



## SouthTexUnkFishingCrew (Jul 31, 2012)

WTG Nice


----------



## Dirty-D (Oct 9, 2012)

Cody. You sure are ugly! But you catch some pretty fish.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats on the catches, but I'm just curious about something. You say the reds are starting to move into the surf. Where have they been?

I'm not an expert on the CC area, but they are present in the surf year round along the upper TX coast. Are there times there down south when they leave, or are you just not fishing for them?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good report and photo's.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bigfost said:


> Congrats on the catches, but I'm just curious about something. You say the reds are starting to move into the surf. Where have they been?
> 
> I'm not an expert on the CC area, but they are present in the surf year round along the upper TX coast. Are there times there down south when they leave, or are you just not fishing for them?


I have fished down there some. They arent in the surf as thick as they are up on the mud banks of HI. I even see a big differnce fishing galveston vs HI.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Reds are in the surf around Coastal Bend on down to Brownsville year round. He might have been referring to a bull run or some other movement. The areas South of Corpus from Bob Hall Pier on down to PINS is about as productive as the upper coast but this Spring has been rather weird. Weather patterns? Fronts? I fish Freeport/Surfside twice a year for the surf action and this Spring(April) has been really hit and miss which is out of the ordinary for this area and time of year. Have also been surprised by the larger pompano that I have caught as they are usually smaller than what one gets further South.


----------

